

Using markov models and prediction to mitigate game latency [pdf] - enkiv2
https://research.microsoft.com/pubs/226843/delorean_techreport2014.pdf

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8210957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8210957)

